# Pspice, archivo .cir no existe



## huskee (Ago 22, 2007)

ayuda por favor es que cuando voi a simular en el pspice tengo la version 9.1 student me aparece que el archivo .cir no existe gracias por su atención


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 23, 2007)

El archivo .cir es uno de los archivos que se generan en forma automática para simular un circuito.
Verificá si los componentes que usás en el esquemático tienen sus propiedades TEMPLATE y MODEL asignadas. Si MODEL tiene el valor NOMODEL ese componente no tiene un modelo para simulación.
En ese caso tratá de usar otro componente similar, o fijate en la página del fabricante si tiene un modelo pspice.
Sino puede ser que te falte alguna librería en "Analysis->Library and Include files", tiene que estar por lo menos nom.lib.

Bueno, ojalá sirve, suerte.


----------



## huskee (Ago 23, 2007)

antes que nada gracias por la respúesta, luego, hay esta la libreria nom.lib y es la unica que esta pero no entiendo lo que me dice lo de las propiedades template y model como hago para veras o que es eso
perdone mi ignorancia


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 27, 2007)

Hace doble click sobre los componentes/elementos de circuito del esquemático que estás tratando de simular, ahí figuran las propiedades que te digo (quizás tengas que chequear los checkbox que aparecen en esa ventana, "System Atributes"... etc).
Salu2


----------

